# Rear lower control arm R34 GTR



## Fred.p13 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Friends !

im' looking for rear adjustable lower control arm for R34 gtr

I find everywhere that the adjustable lower control arm are for Nissan 200SX S13 & S14, S15 Silvia and Skyline R32, R33 and R34 but not GTR models

Somebody have adjustable arm on is R34 GTR ?

thank's a lot !!!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Try RHD Japan or Nengun.


----------



## Fred.p13 (Aug 14, 2017)

i looked and found this for BNR34

https://www.rhdjapan.com/ikeya-formula-adjuster-rear-lower-arm-set-bcnr33-bnr34.html

but i don't see the difference with this one who is "not for gtr"
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/JAPSPEED-AD...662768?hash=item2a4ba3f530:g:kWsAAOSwXq5Zp99a


----------

